# Need good entry level road bike



## Natedogz

I need a good entry level road bike for more training that won't need upgraded right away. I guess entry level is not quite correct, as I'm a mountain biker looking to branch out and road ride too. Looking for good price point comfortable for long rides, good quality....blah blah blah..... :thumbsup:

I've been riding my geared HT MTB (with aggressive knobby tires) on the paved bike trail for endurance training and it is uncomfortable for 25 - 30 miles of asphalt! Entry level to me means I want to buy something at a good pricepoint that I won't be regretting or longing to upgrade in the next couple years....lol. I want to be able to ride longer distances at higher speeds comfortably while having more fun on the pavement.

I've been reading around and test rode a few bikes:

2012 Giant Defy 1: handled nice, accelerated quickly when sprinting, but feel all the road imperfections much more than the carbon frames. Loved the saddle immediately on this bike.

2011 Giant TCR Composite: handled nice, accelerated not quite as snappy when sprinting (but still good), way less rumble or whatever you want to call the general higher frequency vibrations transmitted to the saddle while riding over not so perfect pavement. Screaming deal from LBS on this, but still more than I have to spend.

2011 Cannondale Carbon 5: handled nice, accelerated not quite as snappy when sprinting (but still good), way less rumble or whatever you want to call the general higher frequency vibrations transmitted to the saddle while riding over not so perfect pavement. Discount for last years model, but not that good a discount and definitely more than I have to spend.

2011 Cannondale Synapse Alloy 5: handled nice, accelerated quickly when sprinting, but feel all the road imperfections much more than the carbon frames.

2011 Cannondale Caad10 5 Alloy: handled nice, accelerated quickly when sprinting, but feel all the road imperfections much more than the carbon frames. Too aggressive fit and not comfortable.

2011 Raleigh Revinio 3.0 Alloy: handled nice, accelerated quickly when sprinting, but feel all the road imperfections much more than the carbon frames. Seemed a tiny bit harsher riding than the Giant Defy 1 and the Trek 2.1, also the chainstays don't curve in at all and my heels tend to rub them. Great riding comfortable, but I think the chainstays maybe a deal killer. However I was not clipped in, using the straps with flats which placed my feet too far back on the pedals. The heel rub on my mountain bikes has influenced the frames that I buy.

2011 Trek 2.1: handled nice, accelerated quickly when sprinting, but feel all the road imperfections much more than the carbon frames.

My budget is around $1K dollars, and think I want compact double crankset, at least 9 speed cassette and rear derailer, (seems 10 speed is better?), BB30 (pressfit bottom bracket), 105 or SRAM Rival components (maybe hard at this budget, does this really matter?)


----------



## BeginnerCycling

At the $1K price range you'll really have to find a good deal to get a new bike with carbon frame and 105 or Rival. Normally I'd say that a beginner would be fine with lesser components, but you kind of sound like you've ridden enough that you'll want to upgrade if you go with lesser components. 

Sounds like you've looked at some good bikes. You might also look at the Trek 2.3 or the Trek [Fisher] Ion, but they are more expensive. I like the Giant Defy 1, but sounds like you're not sure of the ride.

Here's a good deal I just stumbled upon:
Giant Defy Alliance 0 - Taylor's Bike Shop: A Bike Shop For The Whole Family

I don't know anything about the store, but the price is nice for a demo bike with 105/Ultegra components.


----------



## M60

I was in a similar quandry and wanted to do longer rides than I could comfortably do on my MTB. I bought the Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 for the ride comfort. My impression is that it is similar in feel to my MTB in the lockout mode on pavement. I feel some road vibration, but not much unless I hit a pothole or something. The only upgrades I made were to add a chain keeper and a new saddle. Yes it is step up in investment, but at my age, 62, I've earned it and I paid cash. I've been running 30+ miles on Sundays and usually 15 on evenings; I ride the MTB around 13 miles each morning, so I'm racking up some good miles. If you can swing it, get a carbon. Like a good tool, you only cry once instead of twice if you go cheap and upgrade later.


----------



## dstreelm

I was in the market for my first road bike with about a $1k budget as well.

I just ordered a 2011 Fuji Roubaix 1.0 from performance last weekend (Haven't gotten it yet i can't wait)

It's an aluminum frame with carbon fork and seat stays, SRAM Rival with FSA cranks.

for $1150 I think its a pretty awesome deal.


----------



## ezrida

try the specialized allez, alum frames, same geometry as their tarmacs for significantly lower $$ and you can run a great groupo and wheelset for much cheaper.


----------



## superjesus

Based on your own reviews, the only bike you really sound like you really enjoyed is the Giant TCR. I'd see if the LBS would be willing to swap saddles with the Defy. I get the impression that if you end up with an alloy frame, you're just going to be thinking about the carbon frame anytime the road gets a little bit choppy.

If it's even reasonably close to your budgeted amount, the TCR is probably worth going for or putting on layaway if you need to come up with some more cash. 

One thing I've learned about myself is that I've never regretted spending a little more to make myself happy, but I have regretted spending too little when what I really wanted was just a little bit out of reach.

"Buy right the first time and you won't have to buy it twice."


----------



## flatsix911

You will find a much better deal online ... no tax and free shipping :thumbsup:
*Ultegra 6700, 20 Spd Road Bike 2011 Gravity Pro20 $899* Gravity Pro20 
Advanced Semi-Compact AL Frame, Carbon Aero Fork, Vuelta ZeroLite PRO Wheels


----------



## Natedogz

Thanks for the input, the Raleigh is a previous rental bike. Giant TCR is just out of my price at the moment and they just sold it. Carbon frame rides nice, but sometimes have to compromise somewhere. Not going to buy a complete bike online with my first roadbike....maybe never unless I can test ride the proper size somewhere first.


----------



## silkroad

Natedogz said:


> My budget is around $1K dollars, and think I want compact double crankset, at least 9 speed cassette and rear derailer, (seems 10 speed is better?), BB30 (pressfit bottom bracket), 105 or SRAM Rival components (maybe hard at this budget, does this really matter?)


have you tried any Fuji or Scattante yet?


----------



## votoms888

Natedogz said:


> Thanks for the input, the Raleigh is a previous rental bike. Giant TCR is just out of my price at the moment and they just sold it. Carbon frame rides nice, but sometimes have to compromise somewhere. Not going to buy a complete bike online with my first roadbike....maybe never unless I can test ride the proper size somewhere first.


You should consider the Gravity that the previous poster mentioned. They have a Team version that sells for $1199 with some Dura Ace components mixed with some other stuff. I did alot of looking online with this particular frame/bike and apparently it has the exact same geometry as the Giant Defy and suspect that it is actually the same frameset. People have said just get sized on a Defy.


----------



## dklimek

Good thread, as I'm doing the same. Mind telling us your measurements, weight/height?


----------



## PJ352

Natedogz said:


> Thanks for the input, the Raleigh is a previous rental bike. Giant TCR is just out of my price at the moment and they just sold it. Carbon frame rides nice, but sometimes have to compromise somewhere. * Not going to buy a complete bike online with my first roadbike....maybe never unless I can test ride the proper size somewhere first*.


IMO/E you're giving yourself the best advice and going about this the right way, so I suggest continuing doing what you're doing. 

Since you mentioned longer distances and riding in comfort, test ride a few 'endurance' bikes like the Giant Defy (Jamis Ventura, Specialized Secteur and Felt Z series come to mind, but there are others) and narrow the field based on your preferences in fit, feel, ride and handling. 

FWIW, LBS services go beyond sizing and fit assistance. The reputable shops also perform and check final assembly, tune the bike, send you off on test rides, then (based on rider feedback) make any needed adjustments to the bike or fit. 

They also offer post purchase services like discounts on accessories, warranty assistance (if needed), and minor adjustments/ tuning of the drivetrain and (again) tweaks to fit after a few miles are logged. 

Online retailers offer none of those services.


----------



## flatsix911

votoms888 said:


> You should consider the Gravity that the previous poster mentioned. They have a Team version that sells for $1199 with some Dura Ace components mixed with some other stuff.
> * I did alot of looking online with this particular frame/bike and apparently it has the exact same geometry as the Giant Defy and suspect that it is actually the same frameset. People have said just get sized on a Defy*.


This is excellent advice ... get sized at your LBS and save a ton online :thumbsup:
Only the sheep and Fred's pay retail for a large bike purchase. Good luck!


----------



## Natedogz

dklimek said:


> Good thread, as I'm doing the same. Mind telling us your measurements, weight/height?


About 6'2", 195 lbs, I'll measure my cycling inseam tonight, forgot last night.

PJ352, thanks and yes I realize that a good LBS provides service and often gives discounts on other items. One shop where I bought one of my bikes gives me 10% off everything that I purchase from them everytime I go there...because I bought a bike from them. :thumbsup: I also get tons of free advice about biking problems. Another LBS where I bought another bike, sometimes gives me really good discounts and sometimes I pay what everybody else pays...but again I get lots of good advice for free.



flatsix911 said:


> This is excellent advice ... get sized at your LBS and save a ton online :thumbsup:
> Only the sheep and Fred's pay retail for a large bike purchase. Good luck!


Yes and no, there are a couple LBS in my area that suck sooo bad that I don't mind buying online and/or using every coupon, price match,discount etc. on the off occasion when actually buy something there.


----------



## Natedogz

Raleigh Revenio 3.0 is a great deal, but it rides harshly compared to Specialized and most the others that I've ridden so far. Today I narrowed it down to Specialized Allez Elite Compact or Specialized Secteur Elite Compact in 58cm size. Both of these bikes ride better than any of the other aluminum framed bikes that I've ridden. The Secteur is very comfortable (even the saddle) I'm just worried that it may be too relaxed and not quite sporty handling enough for me later on. Conversely I'm worried that the Allez maybe too sporty and not comfortable on longer rides.


----------



## PJ352

Natedogz said:


> Raleigh Revenio 3.0 is a great deal, but it rides harshly compared to Specialized. Today I narrowed it down to Specialized Allez Elite Compact or Specialized Secteur Elite Compact in 58cm size. Both of these bikes ride better than any of the other aluminum framed bikes that I've ridden. *The Secteur is very comfortable (even the saddle) I'm just worried that it may be too relaxed and not quite sporty handling enough for me later on.* Conversely I'm worried that the Allez maybe too sporty and not comfortable on longer rides.


As long as you've been sized correctly on the bike, I wouldn't fret too much on that. If you comfortably rode the stock configuration, there's a good chance that if/ when you so desired, spacers could be removed and the stem replaced with one having a more aggressive angle. I don't recommend that someone make such large changes at once, but (as an example) done together, those changes can increase saddle to bar drop by cm's, which is a lot in terms of bike fit.

Also, the plus with Specialized OE stems is that they're 4-position adjustable, which allows for some level of saddle to bar adjustment while you're becoming accustomed to road riding. 

To allay your concerns, I suggest going back to the shop, checking out the stem/ spacer configuration on the Secteur and discussing your concerns with the fitter.

Lastly, while I think both the Allez and Secteur are fine choices, given your intended uses and mention of riding longer distances with a level of comfort, all else being equal, I think the Secteur has the edge.

EDIT: Just noticed that my post addressed the 'relaxed' part of your comment, but not the handling aspect. Since the Secteur shares the same geometry as the Roubaix and the Allez shares the geo of the Tarmac, handling (and to some extent, ride) will reflect that. 

There are ways to make the Allez a little more comfortable and the Sectuer a little more aggressive, but the geo numbers dictate what compromises are made to attain certain ride characteristics. This isn't inherent to Specialized or any other brand/ model, it just the law of physics. 

Based on your personal preferences, only you can decide which best suites you (long term).


----------



## bike981

Natedogz said:


> The Secteur is very comfortable (even the saddle) I'm just worried that it may be too relaxed and not quite sporty handling enough for me later on. Conversely I'm worried that the Allez maybe too sporty and not comfortable on longer rides.


I'm in the same boat but with different brands -- worried about comfort of a Trek "H2" fit (like the Allez) vs. the Giant Defy with a fit like the Secteur. My leaning is toward the sportier frame, but I'm not really sure it matters all that much since the more relaxed frame can be made a bit sportier by lowering/flipping the stem and the sportier frame can be made a little more relaxed by the reverse. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Natedogz

bike981 said:


> I'm in the same boat but with different brands -- worried about comfort of a Trek "H2" fit (like the Allez) vs. the Giant Defy with a fit like the Secteur. My leaning is toward the sportier frame, but I'm not really sure it matters all that much since the more relaxed frame can be made a bit sportier by lowering/flipping the stem and the sportier frame can be made a little more relaxed by the reverse. Let us know what you decide.


Have you ridden the Trek H2 fit or Giant Defy yet? What did you think of them?

I'm leaning towards Allez now...but need a couple more test rides to be sure.


----------



## bike981

Natedogz said:


> Have you ridden the Trek H2 fit or Giant Defy yet? What did you think of them?
> 
> I'm leaning towards Allez now...but need a couple more test rides to be sure.


Yes, I rode both the Trek 2.3 (H2 fit) and the Defy 1. The Defy felt too relaxed for me (that is, the handlebars felt too high) and the Trek felt quite comfortable. Both have 105-ish level components, so no differences there. I didn't notice much difference in road feel, either, but I'm of course looking only at aluminum frames, not the carbon ones in your list. The Trek felt nicer on a short, steep climb, but only a little. Despite complaints here on RBR about Tektro brakes, the Tektro's on the Defy seemed fine.

So I'm leaning toward the Trek, although it would be about $250 more. The problem is that (a) my current bike is a 1990 Trek with downtube shifters and aluminum fork, so pretty much *anything* modern will be a huge improvement, meaning it's harder for me to evaluate the new models; and (b) I did the test rides at 2 different LBS's, and who knows if the saddle heights and tire inflation were the same, though they were probably close.

The only certainty is that I like the 2012 2.3 color scheme more than the 2012 Defy's. I am mystified as to why many bikes seem to come in just one color. It's like the "any color as long as it's black" days of the Model T.


----------



## Natedogz

Bike981, thanks for the reply...good info. I only rode the CF frames to see what the difference is, they are not in my budget either. Aluminum will be fine, I know several people on aluminum frames who could have bought CF and didn't, they like their bikes.

I try to see what they are inflating the tires to on all the bikes I ride, and so far only one shop has had the sense to pressurize them according to my weight! I never ride MTB on the trail at or even near the max tire inflation pressures listed on the sidewalls...lol. They have all adjusted the saddle to my desired height.

Yes, color and graphics matter too, what is up with some of these colors and graphics schemes??? Yuck. Personally I like the matte black with red and silver accents on 2011 Allez Double, but I want a little nicer components so have to put color second.


----------



## Natedogz

Rode Tarmac (fancy CF Allez) and Roubaix (fancy CF Secteur) back to back today on paved path and the Roubaix is more comfortable for my neck. They both seem to carve the tight turns just as well, but Tarmac is definitely more flickable and nimble....however Roubaix didn't seem to have any problems.


----------



## taralon

Performane Bicycle has some great end of summer deals right now on the Felt road bikes.


----------



## terbennett

taralon said:


> Performane Bicycle has some great end of summer deals right now on the Felt road bikes.



Huh? Performance doesn't sell Felts. They did sell them briefly (along with Specialized) when they bought out Supergo, but that was back in late '05- early '06.


----------



## dstreelm

taralon said:


> Performane Bicycle has some great end of summer deals right now on the Felt road bikes.


Probably means Fuji....and yes they do


----------



## The_real_maverick

Well, you have to base your decision on price, comfort and what you really want. You have a good set of bikes on your list and you really wont go wrong with any of them.


----------



## MYMOJO34

I may have missed it, but another thing to look for is end of year close outs. The 2012 models are starting to hit the sales floors so the '11s are getting some decent discounts.

FWIW, I spent the last 6-7 months on an Allez. I bought it used from my LBS and saved quite a bit. It was a great riding bike. So much so that I'm now on a Tarmac.


----------



## Natedogz

Bought my 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite Compact 58cm and rode it first time yesterday, love this bike! Riding with stock 120mm stem and seems good.

Thank you for everybody's help! Will post pic later.


----------



## PJ352

Natedogz said:


> Bought my 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite Compact 58cm and rode it first time yesterday, love this bike! Riding with stock 120mm stem and seems good.
> 
> Thank you for everybody's help! Will post pic later.


Congrats on the new bike! And yes, pics are a requirement here. :thumbsup:

Judging from your posts, I'm a little surprised you went with the Secteur, Seemed you were leaning towards the Allez. Neither would've been a bad choice IMO, but given your initial criteria I think you made the right one (for you).


----------



## Natedogz

PJ352 said:


> Congrats on the new bike! And yes, pics are a requirement here. :thumbsup:
> 
> Judging from your posts, I'm a little surprised you went with the Secteur, Seemed you were leaning towards the Allez. Neither would've been a bad choice IMO, but given your initial criteria I think you made the right one (for you).


Yes, I was leaning towards Allez due to its frame material but the Secteur is more comfortable and I want to ride.  And yes I think it is the right choice for me.

Pic on inaugural ride yesterday afternoon! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SpartanRoadBike

those are good selection of roadbikes just make sure you try them and that they fit you right.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

*Great Bike*










Nice bike !!!

Hazel Street Bridge American River/Lake Natoma. You are right down the hill from me. Which store did you get your Specialized at if I may ask ?

Friend recommend that I start out after my bike arrives on a Round Trip around Lake Natoma as an approximate 15 mile level beginner trip. Looks like you ride there. Do you have any comments on that ??


----------



## Natedogz

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> Nice bike !!!
> 
> Hazel Street Bridge American River/Lake Natoma. You are right down the hill from me. Which store did you get your Specialized at if I may ask ?
> 
> Friend recommend that I start out after my bike arrives on a Round Trip around Lake Natoma as an approximate 15 mile level beginner trip. Looks like you ride there. Do you have any comments on that ??


Thanks! Bought it at Natomas Bike Shop Natomas Bike Shop - Road, Cruisers, BMX & Mountain Bicycles - Home Page Bought my first real mountain bike there and they have always taken good care of me. :thumbsup: Yes, that's one of the places where I ride, the loop around the lake is a great starting recommendation. :thumbsup: What bike did you order?


----------



## cyanca

what did you end up going with? im in the same boat right now looking for my first road bike always road mountain bikes an raced bmx all my life but never a road bike you said your budget was around 1000 isnt the trek 2.3 about double that? just wondering since im about to spend around 1500 thats my budget an i can only get as far as the 2.1 with that much money also looked at the specialized allez sport compact which is much cheaper then the trek 2.1 any other suggestions? or a suggestion on which one you think i should lean towards?


----------



## flatsix911

Another option ... :thumbsup:

*Shimano 105 20 Speed Full Carbon Fuji SL-1 Comp LE $1299*
Road Bikes - Road - Fuji SL 1 Road bikes


----------



## Natedogz

PJ352 said:


> IMO/E you're giving yourself the best advice and going about this the right way, so I suggest continuing doing what you're doing.
> 
> Since you mentioned longer distances and riding in comfort, test ride a few 'endurance' bikes like the Giant Defy (Jamis Ventura, Specialized Secteur and Felt Z series come to mind, but there are others) and narrow the field based on your preferences in fit, feel, ride and handling.
> 
> FWIW, LBS services go beyond sizing and fit assistance. The reputable shops also perform and check final assembly, tune the bike, send you off on test rides, then (based on rider feedback) make any needed adjustments to the bike or fit.
> 
> They also offer post purchase services like discounts on accessories, warranty assistance (if needed), and minor adjustments/ tuning of the drivetrain and (again) tweaks to fit after a few miles are logged.
> 
> Online retailers offer none of those services.


I wanted to update my thread since it's been almost two years since I bought this bike, I'm loving it great riding frame with decent components! Just wore out rear tire and the chain is getting time to replace, other than the usual gear and brake fine tuning adjustments nothing has broken and only worn out is tires. Highly recommend this bike to anybody, I can hang with people who have bikes costing far more money as long as our fitness is not too far apart. 

PJ352, your comments were very helpful, insightful and on target with the bike that I should (and did) buy. Thanks again to all for helping a road newbie! 

EDIT: I recently bought my first bike online, a Nashbar 29er SS to replace the only bike I ever regretted selling...my Haro Mary 29er SS.


----------



## PJ352

Natedogz said:


> PJ352, your comments were very helpful, insightful and on target with the bike that I should (and did) buy. Thanks again to all for helping a road newbie!


Glad I could help and that you ended up with a bike that worked well for you.

Hopefully your update will help others contemplating their first bike purchase.


----------



## Natedogz

Still loving this bike and recently bought full drivetrain components to rebuild bike as full Shimano 105 Black gruppo.


----------



## PJ352

Natedogz said:


> Still loving this bike and recently bought full drivetrain components to rebuild bike as full Shimano 105 Black gruppo.


I'm glad the bike is working out for you and you're (still) loving this great sport. You've earned that 105 upgrade... nice. Enjoy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbkrboy

dose any one see the humor in this ???


----------

